# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی نظام قدیم

## Zeinab7777777

بچه ها میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی ام اما امسالم کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم دادم،اما من واقعا تجربی و پزشکی و اینارو دوست ندارم فقط برای ذهن پرکنی اومدم تجربی، الان میخوام برم ریاضی و کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم سال بعد و بدم باید چیکار کنم؟چه امتحان تغییر رشته ای باید بدم؟و نمیخوام امتحان یا کنکور نظام جدید بدم، من با توجه به وضعیت الانم توانایی قبول شدن در شریف و امیرکبیر و دارم فقط موندم چطور کنکور ریاضی بدم چطور این اشتباه زندگیمو جبران کنم،برای کنکور نظام قدیم ۹۸، ممنونم ار جواباتون

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی ام اما امسالم کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم دادم،اما من واقعا تجربی و پزشکی و اینارو دوست ندارم فقط برای ذهن پرکنی اومدم تجربی، الان میخوام برم ریاضی و کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم سال بعد و بدم باید چیکار کنم؟چه امتحان تغییر رشته ای باید بدم؟و نمیخوام امتحان یا کنکور نظام جدید بدم، من با توجه به وضعیت الانم توانایی قبول شدن در شریف و امیرکبیر و دارم فقط موندم چطور کنکور ریاضی بدم چطور این اشتباه زندگیمو جبران کنم،برای کنکور نظام قدیم ۹۸، ممنونم ار جواباتون


درود
اون یکی تاپیک هم عرض کردم خدمتتون
شما نیازی نیست هیچ کاری بکنید! نه نیاز امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید یا قدیم رو شرکت کنید و نه نیازه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید و حالا بعدش بخواید انصراف بدید و ...
شما با همین دیپلم تجربی که دارید بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونید سال دیگه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید حالا چه نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید
موفق باشید

----------


## Narvan

موقع ثبت نام کنکور ریاضی شرکت کن 
نظامشم میتونی انتخاب کنی

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zeinab7777777


بچه ها میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی ام اما امسالم کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم دادم،اما من واقعا تجربی و پزشکی و اینارو دوست ندارم فقط برای ذهن پرکنی اومدم تجربی، الان میخوام برم ریاضی و کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم سال بعد و بدم باید چیکار کنم؟چه امتحان تغییر رشته ای باید بدم؟و نمیخوام امتحان یا کنکور نظام جدید بدم، من با توجه به وضعیت الانم توانایی قبول شدن در شریف و امیرکبیر و دارم فقط موندم چطور کنکور ریاضی بدم چطور این اشتباه زندگیمو جبران کنم،برای کنکور نظام قدیم ۹۸، ممنونم ار جواباتون


نیازی به دوباره دیپلم گرفتن نداری با همین دیپلم تجربی هم میشه کنکور ریاضی داد وقت ثبت نام کنکور ریاضی رو وارد کن
امسالی هم سال دومت بوده باید نگاه کنی مشکل سربازی ات رو حل کنی 
اون دو تا دانشگاهی هم گفتی +چند دانشگاه دیگه مثل اصفهان و..خییلی لول بالا ین وزیر 200 رو فقط می گیرند وبیشتر دانشگاه های دیگه رو می شه تقریبا با زحمت کمی قبول شد*

----------


## Zeinab7777777

> درود
> اون یکی تاپیک هم عرض کردم خدمتتون
> شما نیازی نیست هیچ کاری بکنید! نه نیاز امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید یا قدیم رو شرکت کنید و نه نیازه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید و حالا بعدش بخواید انصراف بدید و ...
> شما با همین دیپلم تجربی که دارید بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونید سال دیگه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید حالا چه نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید
> موفق باشید


بله خیلی ممنونم از پاسخگوییتون، خیالم راحت شد

----------

